# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Nomore Pesky Gold Limit

## JediMindTricks

Old post cleaning

----------


## EmuGod

1. Don't ask for rep.
and 
2. How is this anything beneficial? The cost of 50k gold that is the transfer limit when switching servers is about the same price as the transfer itself.

----------


## EmuGod

HAHA, damnit, I think i need to go to sleep ^_^ Didn't even notice that.
Sorry to OP

----------


## ivansouza

> HAHA, damnit, I think i need to go to sleep ^_^ Didn't even notice that.
> Sorry to OP


+rep him nefore going to bed then =)

----------


## bedhu

i don't understand with that, how for no trf limit sent gold to other player.. PM me plz

----------


## Liis

> i don't understand with that, how for no trf limit sent gold to other player.. PM me plz


There's a transfer limit to how much gold you can send to other people by mail. And what the OP says is that if you send the maximum amount of gold, and then transfers to another server, you can send maximum amount of gold again.

----------


## jus2cool4life

that incorrect i have transfered and did not reset gold sending limit

----------


## psolarxis

> HAHA, damnit, I think i need to go to sleep ^_^ Didn't even notice that.
> Sorry to OP


what did u think it was? WoW? they put gold limit on WoW now? I quit years ago and there wasnt one

On topic, I havent tried this and I can't confirm but ofc if your account is new and it could never send gold, transfering won't help much =)

----------


## bedhu

> There's a transfer limit to how much gold you can send to other people by mail. And what the OP says is that if you send the maximum amount of gold, and then transfers to another server, you can send maximum amount of gold again.


yep, i'm try .. and dangggg !!! incorect tips..

anyone can help this problem ??

----------

